# Daiwa Saltist 20LD 2 speed



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

What rod would you get?


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

what are you targeting ? which type of fishing are you planning to do.


----------



## Pelagic Outfitters (Aug 15, 2012)

What specifically will you be using it for? Price point?

Give me more info & I'll be glad to assist.

Catch 'em up!
Chris


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

i assume since you posted up in the jigging/popping section you would be using it for jigging because for popping you have very little line capasity. I have my single speed paired up with a 200g Sea Magic Dragonfly jigging rod and it is suuuhweet setup. Call Chris over at Serious Tackle and talk to him. He can talk to you about his Sea Magic rods and which one to pair with it, great rods. and wont break the bank as well, in the $200-250 range

S4L


----------

